# Tire Pressure k2500 chevy



## Grass_n_Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a 1990 chevy 2500 4x4. The tires call for 80psi, 8foot western on it and was wondering what is the ideal pressure I'd like to have for optimum plowing and driving.

cheers


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

I get criticized for it by some people, but If I've got my plow on, I'll put 'em right up to within 5 psi of the max pressure.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Grass_n_Trees;661615 said:


> I have a 1990 chevy 2500 4x4. The tires call for 80psi, 8foot western on it and was wondering what is the ideal pressure I'd like to have for optimum plowing and driving.
> 
> cheers


The tires do not call for 80 spi. Read closely It say max pressure 80 psi. That is the max pressure u can run them at. They only need to be at 80 if they are near there max load capacity.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

rocknrollrednec;661620 said:


> I get criticized for it by some people, but If I've got my plow on, I'll put 'em right up to within 5 psi of the max pressure.


There is nothing wrong with that at all.And without the plow on 50 to 65 psi is a good pressure to run an e load tire at.


----------

